# Status 530 directional aerial help required



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

I have one of these aerials and it has worked very well. But I think I have a loose cable at the dome end as the reception has deteriorated suddenly the last time I used it and if the cable is wiggled about a metallic noise is heard and the picture fluctuates considerably which is why I think it is loose. The diagram with the aerial does not show the connection at the dome end. Before I drag the aerial out of the roof I would like to know how to get at the connection. Has anyone any idea or better still a diagram? 

Thanks Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

just bumping this up. Has anyone any ideas before I try to take it apart? :?


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

When you look at the Status website the aerial with coax is shown as one replacement part.
If the coax was not hard wired would it not be show as two items?
Colin


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

As far as i know the coax cable is hard wired from the aerial. Have you checked the coax conection at the booster box? ave you tried a TV without the booster box as it could be be that. I have got good reception without the box before now.

For repacment parts it is probably cheeper to buy a new one from simpsons motorhomes and have the spares or sell them on. You could try to strip it down if you are certain it is that and if you do get some pictures and make a guide for other users if possible.


----------



## 100461 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Terry. Please be careful the Ariel is hard wired and it is impossible to get to it I have just had the same problem as you. I did cure it by remaking all the co-axle plugs and making sure that the braided outer had a good connection to the outer casing of the plug. I hope this is of some help to you.

Jim.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. By hardwiring I assume we mean that the connection at the dome end is soldered in some way and inaccessible?
I have already redone the connections to the booster and TV as they were poorly done when fitted.

Dakotasuejim. By redoing the other connections did this solve your problem?

Thanks


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have re-made the connections i would try putting the coax from the aerial directly to the TV and try to get a picture that way, if you get a good one try putting it through the booster and see what happens. 

BTW are you close to the TV BROADCAST MAST as this can affect signal being to close and using a booster can also give you bad signal so i have been told.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

BTW are you close to the TV BROADCAST MAST as this can affect signal being to close and using a booster can also give you bad signal so i have been told.[/quote said:


> The closeness to the transmitter could be the answer. The problem arose for the first time last week when camping in the Midlands very close to two digital transmitters when I had expected no trouble with reception. Will try other alternatives such as no booster etc. when away again in a couple of weeks. I will not try to check the dome connections as if they are hardwired I hope they would still be intact.
> 
> Thanks for input.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Hope this will be of help-----
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/shelf.asp?shelfid=58S60S1
It gives peices and parts.
BrianM


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

arturusuk said:


> Hope this will be of help-----
> http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/shelf.asp?shelfid=58S60S1
> It gives peices and parts.
> BrianM


Thanks BrianM, I've downloaded the parts list to keep. Terry


----------



## 100461 (Aug 10, 2006)

I did every connection I could find easily and yes up to now it does work better. I think the ariel is quite poor for what you pay for it but at least you don't have to find a direction etc. I live in a good reception area and can receive signals on just the cable alone, so have not given the adjustment a full test as yet - but there seems to be an improvement.

Jim


----------

